# Motor Help



## Superbee (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi

Need Some help I have a Campbell Hausfeld Model VY558705AJ Pickup it up about 2 years well the Pump Busted a rod i seen that it Says that it has a 5hp motor so went and bought a cast iron v twin 5hp pump set it up and started it pumped the 2 60 gallon tanks full in about 3 minutes i was impressed well drain the air out and the motor would not start again i have power to the Switch the switch is sending power to the motor BUT it will not turn or make any noise at all, to me It;'s the motor (Doerr Emerson LR22132 HP SPL PH 1 3450 RPM 5/8 Shaft FR JM56) I took it apart cleaned it I'm not an expert but i didn't see anything wrong with it Does Nothing Any Help? Thanks


----------

